
Ethereum is coming to GDAX/Coinbase Exchange tomorrow - max_
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethtrader/comments/4kp2eo/gdax_ama_my_name_is_michael_i_head_up_support_for/
======
nikolay
It doesn't seem like it...

